# Huhu



## creature (3 Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin 34 Jahre und aus NRW. Ich hoffe wir werden viel Spaß miteinander haben!

Creature


----------



## Padderson (3 Dez. 2015)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen hier auf dem Board!


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Dez. 2015)

Bin auch aus NRW, Alter egal


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Bin auch aus NRW, Alter egal



Das Alter hätte ich hier an Deiner Stelle auch nicht hingeschrieben.


----------



## joeydc (3 Dez. 2015)

Halloechen, bin auch neu hier und schon sehr gespannt auf dieses Forum.


----------



## General (4 Dez. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

